# Pink foam board



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

Is this the right stuff to put on top of my hollow core door -- https://www.homedepot.com/p/Owens-C...oam-Board-Insulation-Sheathing-20WE/207179253


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*The right stuff*



clovissangrail01 said:


> Is this the right stuff to put on top of my hollow core door -- https://www.homedepot.com/p/Owens-C...oam-Board-Insulation-Sheathing-20WE/207179253


clovis;


Yes, that's what you would use.:thumbsup:

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

pink, blue or green ... it's all the same spec, but different manufacturer ..
available half inch to two inch ... most common size is 2 feet by eight feet ..


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Edit/Delete Post.
Edit............... no problem. Self-explanatory.

Delete post? I give up. What's the magic secret???????????


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

wvgca said:


> pink, blue or green ... it's all the same spec, but different manufacturer ..
> available half inch to two inch ... most common size is 2 feet by eight feet ..


The most common size is............................. 

Well, I think it all depends on what part of the country you live in.
The most common size in my neck of the woods is 4' x 8'.
Common? Actually, it ain't just common, it's the ONLY size available.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Mixed Freight said:


> Common? Actually, it ain't just common, it's the ONLY size available.


that's no fun at all , lol


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I bought exactly that. At least my HD will not cut it at say check out so bring a utility knife if you need to subdivide it to get into the car. I used mine to make a kind of hill... so I didn't need the sheet in one large piece. They also sell precut smaller squares. But save some money and cut up a larger piece...


----------

